
Artificial Ignorance - lentil_soup
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2017/04/29/artificial-ignorance-2/
======
DarkKomunalec
It's nice to say that the jobs where machines are replacing people are jobs
people don't want to do anyway, but he doesn't address the worry that the
people that get replaced won't be able to find any other job.

It's plausible new jobs will be created due to all the AI, or everyone will
get some sort of basic income, but neither outcome is guaranteed, so just
dismissing those worries seems very unwise.

~~~
dragonwriter
It doesn't really make sense to talk about jobs being created or destroyed, it
makes more sense to talk about labor being made more or less valuable.

While the combination of AI and increasingly efficient mechanical automation
certainly makes some labor more valuable, it's hard to see that as labor that
is (or can be) as common, in terms of people able to supply it, as is the
labor it makes less valuable.

